# Free dog



## pb4ugotobed (May 15, 2016)

hi. I have to find a new home for our dog. He is red nose pit and we suspect maybe American bulldog mix. He would make a great hunting dog with a little training. His name is Henry. He is really a good dog. We have 8 kids aging from 8 months to 18 and I would trust him alone with any of them. If you so much as raise your voice he drops to his back and bears his belly (submissive). He (was) house broken before we moved here in November but he's lived outside ever since but I'm sure he hasn't forgotten his manners. He loves to cuddle up and lay with us on the couch. He listens pretty well, better than some kids lol

However, we have a good chunk of land now so the dogs have their own yard they mostly keep to. While we have no issues trusting him with people, he can't be trusted with animals. he got to the pig in the pig pen once but luckily we were outside at the time and saved her without injury to her. he got at one of our other dogs and he got hurt. so we took that dog out. Tonight he busted through the fence and got to one of the sheep pretty bad. So he's living in the workshop locked away for now.

I really hate to do it but we can't keep him if he's going to keep getting to the other animals... he's got a real strong prey drive. 

he is almost 2 years old in August. he's a big boy, I'd guess around 80-85 lbs and very solidly built. he would do best in a home with no other dogs, though he's fine with our cats. we also have a great pyrenees and he's very submissive to her, he knows mama is boss. so he's not SUPER dominant. he needs lots of exercise. he loves kids and has been raised since a puppy with babies and small kids. he is a big boy so I would recommend a little bigger kids since he's a little clumsy sometimes and can knock them over. but you can pull his ears or take his food away and he just looks at you like "I was hoping to eat that"  a farm life would be great for him if you've got large livestock... he doesn't mess with the horses and would probably be fine with cows too.

we want to make sure he goes to a good loving home and not to fighting or bait dogs. you need to own your home or bring a written letter of consent from your landlord because I don't want to see an ad for him again because your landlord said you can't keep him. if you have any questions please email me your phone number and I will call you back.


----------



## pb4ugotobed (May 16, 2016)

He's gotta go or at least know where he's going to go today or I'm gonna have to put him down. Hate to do it cause he's a good dog, just too much prey drive for our farm and it's not easy to find good homes for pits. We're near jesup, ga.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

I can't say what I want for fear of being banded, but I wouldn't put that burden of dog at anybody's home.


----------



## oops1 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

oops1 said:


>






Dontcha wanna a doggie that will maul everything, but yo kids ??


----------



## oops1 (May 16, 2016)

I'm pretty sure he would attack kids..if given the opportunity.


----------



## pb4ugotobed (May 16, 2016)

I'm sure he wouldn't. Our 1.5 year old can pull on him, play with his lips ears teeth whatever and he just ignores it. There's a difference between people aggressive dogs and animal/prey aggressive dogs. He has a high prey drive but knows the difference between people and animals. Like I said he'd probably make a great hunting/catch dog. We've just got a lot of small animals on the farm and can't risk losing any more unnecessarily.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2016)

I've got to admit, I had a German Shepherd dog once that was the same way.

Little kids could climb all over him, ride him, pull his ears and tail, squirt him with a water hose, anything.

But, don't let a cat, goat, squirrel, possum, raccoon, another dog, small livestock, etc., dare walk onto his territory. 

Wait, I forgot about that meter reader dude.


----------



## pb4ugotobed (May 16, 2016)

Lol

He's not a guard dog for sure. When the meter guy would come around he bark and look scary until he charged the guy and immediately rolled over demanding belly rubs lol. We watched the whole thing out the window, the look on the guys face was priceless. Then again he does look pretty intimidating until you know him... he's worthless at guarding unless the rogue chicken, possum, or rabbit comes trying to break in to your house lol

In all seriousness, he really is a good dog. He would do great with a family with no other dogs or maybe a cat. He never had any interest in our cats at all.  He listens well, even walks well off leash, just follows you around. He's a couch potato at heart, he just can't be trusted with weaker smaller animals alone or I would never consider giving him away. He's really too good of a dog to put down but if I can't find a home for him I've got no choice


----------



## rednekkhikkchikk (May 9, 2018)

I am new here and not really a hunter or anything (but I love me some dogs, no matter what breed) and was just looking around the site some.  

I had a bulldog (red Staffordshire bull or pit mix) named Henry, and this dog sounds just like him.  He was a stray that took up at my house.  He loved me and I loved him.  He wasn't with me nearly long enough. 

There, now at least I am not just a lurker.


----------



## NUTT (May 9, 2018)

rednekkhikkchikk said:


> I am new here and not really a hunter or anything (but I love me some dogs, no matter what breed) and was just looking around the site some.
> 
> I had a bulldog (red Staffordshire bull or pit mix) named Henry, and this dog sounds just like him.  He was a stray that took up at my house.  He loved me and I loved him.  He wasn't with me nearly long enough.
> 
> There, now at least I am not just a lurker.



Awesome! Thanks for the info on Henry and good luck to the original poster on finding a home for the other Henry.


----------



## rednekkhikkchikk (May 10, 2018)

Yeah, I think I dredged up a very old thread to post this, but anyway - hello!


----------



## rednekkhikkchikk (May 11, 2018)

Wow I did not realize the photo was so large...sorry.


----------

